# When to add shrimp



## Martin Osmond (26 Apr 2013)

How long after setting up my tank should I think about adding my shrimp? 
Will be using ADA Amazonia, dosing EI and pressurised co2

Cheers


----------



## Steve Smith (26 Apr 2013)

In my opinion, you want to give it at least a couple of weeks, but more longer would be better.  Amazonia will be leeching ammonia for a while as well so lots of water changes too.


----------



## basil (26 Apr 2013)

Hi Martin - I've used ADA Amazonia myself to good effect in my first crs tank. For me, I noticed a huge ammonia spike at about 20 days, so I'd suggest min 4 week cycle....myself I run for 6 weeks before adding livestock.


----------



## Martin Osmond (26 Apr 2013)

Thanks for the replies,  I was hoping it would be a good few weeks,  means i will be able to get them when I next get paid as all of this month's money is going on plants!


----------



## Steve Smith (26 Apr 2013)

I know the feeling Martin


----------



## basil (26 Apr 2013)

Be careful where you get plants from please. That's a whole load of new potential issues matey!! Make sure you soak, rinse, soak, rinse and ffs don't add shrimp for another good while


----------



## Martin Osmond (26 Apr 2013)

basil said:


> Be careful where you get plants from please. That's a whole load of new potential issues matey!! Make sure you soak, rinse, soak, rinse and ffs don't add shrimp for another good while



Gonna be using 1-2grow for 90% of the plants so i dont think that will be too much of an issue. I won't be adding any shrimp or fish for a good while as I won't be able to afford it! I also want to make sure I can actually grow the plants before I add anything else. Think there is more room for error if I just have plants for to start.


----------



## basil (27 Apr 2013)

Cool, should be fine then! What shrimp are you planning on stocking it with?


----------



## Martin Osmond (27 Apr 2013)

I really don't know mate, I will be keeping fish in this tank also, just a nice shoal of cardinals.  As for the shrimp I will probably start off with some easier one's and see how it goes.  What's a good number to introduce in the beginning? I like red cherry shrimp.


----------



## basil (27 Apr 2013)

Yeah, decent grade cherries are hard to beat imo! Take some time to find some that are nicely coloured if you can....scour the forums and ebay. I bought some from a genetics student recently that are very good. I'll try to get his contact details for you and send.

Shrimp produce very little bioload, so numbers of shrimp isn't really an issue. Maybe start with a dozen, until you are confident with what you are doing, and add from there. Good idea to buy from a couple of different sources as new bloodline really encourages better breeding and makes them less susceptable to bacterial issues which can sometimes be an associated issue with shrimp that are too inbred.

The cardinals WILL eat any babies that you get though and you'll never get the best out of the adult shrimp when you have fish mixed. The adults will be nervous and spend most of their time hiding out. I'm not saying that you cant keep them together, it's just that they will never thrive to their potential.

I'm bias, but IMO a well scaped moss tank stocked with shrimp only is stunning! Also has the advantage of being low tech, so relatively cheap to set up.


----------



## Martin Osmond (27 Apr 2013)

Thanks for your help basil, you have given me some great advice and plenty to think about. Are there any shrimp that are more suited to being kept with fish?


----------



## Tropical Tank (27 Apr 2013)

You'll need to cycle it like you would if you were adding fish.


----------



## basil (27 Apr 2013)

Martin Osmond said:


> Thanks for your help basil, you have given me some great advice and plenty to think about. Are there any shrimp that are more suited to being kept with fish?



No problem, hope its of some use for you  Regarding shrimp, I'd stick with your original plan of starting with some decent cherries. Whilst you could go down the amano route, they won't breed for you (only very few exemptions to this) and they don't provide the same colour impact that a nice colony of cherries will give you. Keep us posted on what route you go down. Cheers mike


----------



## Martin Osmond (27 Apr 2013)

Will do! Was planning on ordering my plants this weekend but realised I have been messing around with the hardscape so much I forgot to soak the eood, so have had to put it on hold until it sinks!


----------



## NanoJames (27 Apr 2013)

basil said:


> you'll never get the best out of the adult shrimp when you have fish mixed.


 Hi basil
Do you reckon this remains true with fish such as Boraras Brigittae and Axelrod tetras? I'm not trying to be rude just curious!
Cheers


----------



## terry82517 (14 Jun 2013)

How did you get on with the shrimps? Planing on getting some red cherrys my self when tank all ready!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (15 Jun 2013)

NanoJames said:


> Do you reckon this remains true with fish such as Boraras Brigittae and Axelrod tetras? I'm not trying to be rude just curious!


 
I agree with Basil, it doesnt seem to matter how small the fish are, shrimp never behave entirely the same unless alone. Large numbers in a shrimp only system provide plenty of activity. However in bigger tanks its always nice to have fish too


----------



## NanoJames (15 Jun 2013)

Iain Sutherland said:


> I agree with Basil, it doesnt seem to matter how small the fish are, shrimp never behave entirely the same unless alone. Large numbers in a shrimp only system provide plenty of activity. However in bigger tanks its always nice to have fish too


 Thanks Iain!


----------

